# Hello Everyone/Bonjour à tous!



## Stephanie1980

It is my great pleasure to reconnect with WritingForums.com and the many talented and inspirational people here. Discovered this forum a few years ago and had a great experience. Life got busy than complicated for me so I retreated. Now returning with a new lease on life and love for writing fiction. Looking forward to reading the many amazing stories here and contributing. My focus is on writing Young Adult Fantasy Fiction, currently working on one now. 

~Loving literature is not a phase it's a lifestyle! 

Gracious Canadian Girl ♥


----------



## Arthur G. Mustard

Bonjour Stephanie, 

Mustard here, French or English,  lol. . Welcome back and enjoy.


----------



## Firemajic

Hello Stephanie , welcome to wonderful WF...my name is Julia, and I hang out in the fabulous poetry thread, nice to meet you!


----------



## escorial

View attachment 9786


----------



## Blade

:welcome:Welcome to the forums Stephanie1980.

Welcome back to Writing forums. I hope you find it new and improved; we are working on it.:eagerness:

I see you have lots more than the 10 required posts so feel free to post an excerpt of some of your work for comment. Generally we prefer a brief section of work so try to find something compact. Please ask any questions if need be . Good luck.


----------



## Pea

Welcome back! I know how easy it is to become side-tracked with the distraction that is life, but passion always finds a way. I hope only that your passion can be fully expressed here and that you enjoy contributing as we all do.


----------



## Bard_Daniel

Welcome back!


----------

